# NEWS: RRP re-certification extension



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I just got this from the EPA:

"Yesterday, EPA’s Administrator signed a final rule to extend certifications for
certain individual renovators (those who received initial certification prior to
March 31, 2011) under the RRP Program. Please be aware that the extensions only
apply to _individual renovators_ who must get recertification training within the
timeframes explained below. _They do not apply to firm certifications_ or individual
renovators that need their initial certification. 



In January 2015, the Agency had proposed a rule that would, among other things,
change the requirements for the refresher training course that individual renovators
must take to become recertified. EPA is extending the certifications of thousands of
individual renovators (read below for which renovators) that would otherwise expire
before that rule can be finalized. EPA is taking this action so that, if and when
the changes in the proposed rule are finalized, those renovators can take advantage
of the changes. Certifications were extended only for individual renovators whose
certifications expire before changes to the refresher training can be finalized. The
extension rule has not yet been published in the Federal Register, but you can find
links to a prepublication copy of the notice on our website at
http://www2.epa.gov/lead/prepublica...lead-based-paint-programs-extension-renovator
or at www.epa.gov/lead.



Under the final rule:


* Individual renovators who received certification on or before March 31, 2010,
now have until March 31, 2016, to get recertified. 
* Individual renovators who received certification between April 1, 2010 and March
31, 2011, will have one year added to their 5-year certification."


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeh, I received this today as well. I am really glad I did the "right" thing and renewed mine earlier in the year so I would be compliant. If I had procrastinated, I would have bought myself another year. Doing the right thing never seems to go unpunished anymore!!!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CliffK said:


> Yeh, I received this today as well. I am really glad I did the "right" thing and renewed mine earlier in the year so I would be compliant. If I had procrastinated, I would have bought myself another year. Doing the right thing never seems to go unpunished anymore!!!


Hey, you did get an extra year...sorta.

I was dragging my feet to see if they'd allow online classes for renewal.

I'm still trying to decide if we can get our last two RRP jobs done before we have to drop $300 to renew the firm's certification. It'll be close.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah! I took the class in December of 2009 and have not taken the renewal yet. Glad to see the EPA thinks far enough ahead about changing these dates....


----------



## Paintuh4Life (May 20, 2009)

CliffK said:


> Yeh, I received this today as well. I am really glad I did the "right" thing and renewed mine earlier in the year so I would be compliant. If I had procrastinated, I would have bought myself another year. Doing the right thing never seems to go unpunished anymore!!!


Perfect timing! I just took the refresher course on Thursday.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

For those that are in a states that have adopted their own program (like MA), check to make sure that it still applies.


----------

